# :: EuropaParts.com :: Eos 2.0T Timing Belt Kit



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2013)

Why you should buy your timing belt kit from EuropaParts.com:


All parts in this timing belt kit are OEM (or better) quality and TüV/ISO 9001 certified
Our team carefully selected and tested every part to ensure the perfect fit and quality
You can customize the timing belt kit components to fit your needs (or just go with our recommendation below)
Your complete satisfaction is our highest objective.

Timing Belt Kit (2.0T FSI)



*RECOMMENDED Timing Belt Kit Components:**

1 x Timing Belt (2.0T FSI) (Continental, 06D109119B)

1 x Timing Belt Roller (INA, 06D109244E)

1 x Timing Belt Roller (NTN, 06B109244)

1 x Timing Belt Tensioner (2.0T FSI) (INA, 06D109243B)

1 x Water Pump (2.0T, Metal Impeller) (Hepu, 06F121011)

1 x Accessory Drive Belt (1054mm) (Continental, 06F260849L)

1 x Crankshaft Seal (35x48x10) (Elring, 038103085E)

1 x Camshaft Seal (47x10x32) (Elring, 038103085C)

*RECOMMENDED Timing Belt Kit Hardware:*

6 x Bolt (M8x16) (Genuine Audi VW, N91143901)

1 x Bolt (M8x45) (Genuine Audi VW, N10268304)

1 x Nut (M8) (Genuine Audi VW, N01100845)

1 x Washer (M8) (Genuine Audi VW, N0152785)

1 x Stud (M8x45) (Genuine Audi VW, N0444356)

1 x Bolt (Crankshaft, M16x54) (Genuine Audi VW, WHT005322)

*OPTIONAL Motor Mount Hardware:*

1 x Bolt (Motor Mount, M10x55/M6x12) (Genuine Audi VW, N91029602)

2 x Bolt (Motor Mount, M10x55x32) (Genuine Audi VW, N90596906)

2 x Bolt (Motor Mount, M12x1.5x70) (Genuine Audi VW, N10552402)

*OPTIONAL Timing Belt Kit Components:*

1 x Genuine G13 Engine Coolant (Latest Formula, 1 Gallon) (Genuine Audi VW, G013A8J1G)

1 x Thermostat (2.0T, Transverse) (OE Manufacturer, 06F121111F)

1 x Accessory Belt Tensioner (2.0T BPY) (Genuine Audi VW, 06F903315)

1 x Timing Belt Service Sticker (Genuine Audi VW, 059010158A)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2013)




----------

